# Ethernet doesn't work



## mjbintj (May 28, 2008)

I have a new cable modem. Can't get it to work with the ethernet cable attached to my laptop, though it works find with the USB cable. The router I have purchased has no USB port, so I can't set up my network. I have been using a Verizon broadband connection with an air card. I'm wondering if there's something that needs to be configured differently for this to work.
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mirnasim (May 30, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.
> 
> 
> Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What was the point of quoting my entire post with no additional information?


----------

